# ikina-  prefix



## estudyantengwika

Hello,
I am very new to tagalog. I have been learning with the videos posted at learn-tagalog.com which has been very helpful as a beginner. But I have a number of questions regarding the structure of the language. One that I would like to understand, which I cannot find on other tutorials, is the prefix "iki" The sentence in which I was introduced to the prefix is "ikinagagalak kong makilala kayo." I understand that "kilala" means to know and that "galak" means to rejoice or be pleased. And I understand "mag" and "um" actor focused conjugations. But I do not understand the "iki" in its essence. Does it mean "to be" Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DotterKat

The prefix in question is not iki- but rather *ikina- *, which is an object focus prefix.

Ikinagagalak kong makilala kayo _I am pleased to (get to know you / meet you). _However, the translation that more closely reflects the object focus prefix would be:
_It pleases me to (get to know you / meet you)._
[Ikinagagalak is in the object verbal focus and uncompleted verbal aspect.]


----------



## mataripis

Ikinagagalak is also kagalakan.


----------

